

Ask HN: I visited the same site Apple/FB employees were exploited through - coryl

Background: http://www.macrumors.com/2013/02/20/iphonedevsdk-details-what-led-to-apple-facebook-hacking/<p>Basically, what should I do to secure my system? What could have been comprimised? Java has been updated, I ran malware-bytes. Thanks
======
cheald
If you want to be really sure? Wipe and reinstall.

If you want to be reasonably sure, run an actual AV, like Avira or Nod32,
preferably from a boot disk if possible, since running AV against a system in
which malware is already running and potentially set up to evade detection
doesn't guarantee anything.

Finally, to prevent future problems, turn off automatic plugin activation in
your browser. In Chrome, go to chrome://settings/content and scroll down to
Plugins, and select "click to play". This'll render you immune to drive-by
Java and Flash exploits unless you explicitly activate the plugin instance
that delivers the payload.

------
suyash
What is the website?

~~~
coryl
As mentioned in the article, the site is iphonedevsdk.com, a popular forum for
ios deveopers.

